# Super Funny!!



## sparkles2307 (Apr 1, 2009)

1stgrade school teacher had twenty-six students in her class.  

She presented each child in her classroom the 1st half of a 

well-known proverb and asked them to come up with the 

remainder of the proverb.  It's hard to believe these were 

actually done by first graders.  Their insight may surprise you.   

While reading, keep in mind that these are first-graders, 

6-year-olds, because the last one is a classic! 

1. 
 Don't change horses 
 until they stop running. 

2. 
 Strike while the 
 bug is close. 

3. 
 It's always darkest before 
 Daylight Saving Time. 

4. 
 Never underestimate the power of 
 termites. 

5. 
 You can lead a horse to water but 
 How? 

6. 
 Don't bite the hand that 
 looks dirty. 

7. 
 No news is 
 impossible 

8. 
 A miss is as good as a 
 Mr. 

9. 
 You can't teach an old dog new 
 Math 

10. 
 If you lie down with dogs, you'll 
 stink in the morning. 

11. 
 Love all, trust 
 Me. 

12. 
 The pen is mightier than the 
 pigs. 

13. 
 An idle mind is 
 the best way to relax. 

14. 
 Where there's smoke there's 
 pollution.. 

15. 
 Happy the bride who 
 gets all the presents. 

16. 
 A penny saved is 
 not much. 

17. 
 Two's company, three's 
 the Musketeers. 

18. 
 Don't put off till tomorrow what 
 you put on to go to bed. 

19. 
 Laugh and the whole world laughs with you, cry and 
 You have to blow your nose. 

20. 
 There are none so blind as 
 Stevie Wonder.. 

21. 
 Children should be seen and not 
 spanked or grounded. 

22. 
 If at first you don't succeed 
 get new batteries. 

23. 
 You get out of something only what you 
 See in the picture on the box 

24. 
 When the blind lead the blind 
 get out of the way. 

25. 
 A bird in the hand 
   is going to poop on you. 




                     And the WINNER and last one!   

26.. 
 Better late than 
 Pregnant


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 1, 2009)

Good ones!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 1, 2009)

Those are great!


----------



## shortcake1806 (Apr 1, 2009)

:bun I've been wanting to use that smilie. Those are cute.


----------



## Cow Girl (Apr 9, 2009)

Those are CUTE!!!!!!!!!!

:bun :bun


----------



## Hykue (Jul 25, 2010)

Number six made me literally LOL.  I don't do that at jokes much.


----------



## Dutchgirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Those kids know the truth. . . mostly.


----------



## MyHerdOfChickens;) (Jan 23, 2011)

Dutchgirl said:
			
		

> Those kids know the truth. . . mostly.


I agree! Haha


----------

